# 99 Gulfstream monitor panel



## Fenderdoc (Jul 6, 2018)

I have a 1999 Gulfstream, Sun Voyager, class A motorhome. The monitor panel on the range hood goes dead on occasion. The water pump quits and the hot water heater will not ignite, no lights come on.  I have checked the connections behind the panel and all is secure. There are no fuses at that location. Can anyone tell me where it gets it power source from as I suspect a loose ground or positive connection in the circuit. I have not found a dedicated circuit for the panel. If more info is needed I will give what I know. Thanks


----------

